# Jobseekers Visa



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

I am planning to apply Jobseekrs Visa for Germany. I have 9 years in SAP HCM experience and could you please help me what is the process to get visa. 

(1) I already written IELTS exam and my soce is (L:6, R:6.5, S:6.5, W:6). 
(2) Is German Langage is compulsary while applying visa. 
(3) What is the fee for this visa. 
(4) How long it takes to get visa. 
(5) Seems for professional we need to meet points? could you please elbrote more on this. 
(6) Suggest me if i have missed anything. 

Urgent please.


----------



## Love for Germany (Mar 2, 2015)

*Hello*

I don't think you will need IELTS or similar to Germany on Job seeking visa.. 
Its the Deutsch Language that matters.


----------



## JeannaJx (Mar 9, 2015)

Well it is important to learn the Deutsch Language first of all. When in rome,..etc... 

I think for the most, as is the case in Belgium, and US and Canada, as long as you have a sponsor, or a family member already working Germany who can vouch for you, then it'd be an easier process.


----------



## Love for Germany (Mar 2, 2015)

But does the German Embassy look or expect that we should already have a job in Germany while applying for the job seeker visa.. ?
I have applied for quite a lot of firms in Germany.. no one responded back. Must be my Indian Address.. That's stopping them
I am a B.pharmacy grad with MBA in Finance.. with 3 years of exp. in Finance.
What are my chances on the visa & the job?


----------

